# Great Opening week in the Low Country SC



## Maq Attaq (Aug 22, 2016)

Danny and I got to spend a few days at our club this week in Colleton County SC.  The mosquitoes were not that bad but the heat was unbearable and the snakes plentiful.  We managed to bag a few animals.  I killed an 8 in the peanut field on Wed evening, a few hogs were killed and Johnny managed a massive 10 pt last night.  The 10 pt has a broken antler and it grew that way.  That brute weighed in at 217 lbs.  Also got to spend some time with a good friend (Southern Pines) and met Joshua Carney, then headed down to the Nemour Plantation and hung out with some of the Outdoor Dream Foundation and Flesh and Blood folks as they were getting ready for some hunting and fishing with 3 great kids.  All in all, a great week!!!!


----------



## Maq Attaq (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## cr00241 (Aug 22, 2016)

Congrats! Looks like yall had a good time.


----------



## shotgun (Aug 22, 2016)

Thats Mr & Mrs Catfish! Great people.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2016)

Congrats on some nice hunts!  Good looking deer, love the velvet and the unique character of those antlers.  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks like good times. Congratulations on the multiple harvests.


----------

